# DE-Fullfillment



## Trebor (Feb 18, 2010)

ok, as you know, I have a Concorde model that I've still not shown you. reason why is cos I had accidentally broken a major part; the windscreen which is vital if i wanna keep the nose up. but I've ordered the replacement part in November and it still hasn't arrived. I frequently check the status and it always says "DE-Fulfillment" what does that mean?


----------



## kgambit (Feb 18, 2010)

Trebor said:


> ok, as you know, I have a Concorde model that I've still not shown you. reason why is cos I had accidentally broken a major part; the windscreen which is vital if i wanna keep the nose up. but I've ordered the replacement part in November and it still hasn't arrived. I frequently check the status and it always says "DE-Fulfillment" what does that mean?




Welcome to the abyss known as revell/monogram replacement parts! DE-fulfillment means that your request has been forwarded to Germany for action. Germany takes freaking forever to complete these requests - they claim it takes somewhere between 8 to 12 weeks depending on the holidays. In my case it took 17 to 19 weeks and then found out that the kit was out of production and no spare part was available. I'll send you a contact name for someone at Revell US customer service so you can send her an email. It's very possible that the Concorde kit has been discontinued in which case, you are SOL for the replacement part.

Revell Germany's customer service just SUCKS! But Italeri and MRC are even worse. At least with Revell you get some sort of response, from MRC or Italeri, you get NOTHING.


----------



## Trebor (Feb 18, 2010)

naw, it can't be out of production, I just got it last summer


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2010)

Revell are known for discontinuing kits on a regular basis, then re-introducing them at a later date. Even though you only got the kit last summer, it might already have been OOP then. Guess you'll just have to see waht the contact name etc brings.


----------



## kgambit (Feb 18, 2010)

Trebor said:


> naw, it can't be out of production, I just got it last summer



I hoipe you're right - one way to check is to see if the kit is still listed in their catalogue. If it isn't, it's out of production.

I sent you the contact info in a pm. Good Luck.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2010)

Revell got me replacement parts in a week... I guess they like some more than others....


----------

